
Give your macropad a new 'brain' with my drag-and-drop automation software - robinhartley94
https://imgur.com/gallery/NsnumSd
======
robinhartley94
Just to clear things up, this is a desktop app that you install and run by
double clicking, just like any other app. It's designed to work with your
numpad (either the numeric keypad built into your main keyboard, or a separate
USB one).

You drag and drop commands like "type text" and "open folder" onto each of the
buttons of your numpad. When you then press that numpad button, your
automation is triggered!

However, to let people hook up their macropads, I made it also listen out for
the keyboard shortcuts ctrl + alt + 1, ctrl + alt + 2 etc. as numpad button 1,
numpad button 2 etc. respectively.

So if you can make your macropad do the keyboard shortcut ctrl + alt + 1, then
my software will behave exactly the same as if you pressed numpad button 1 and
will trigger the associated automation.

Let me know if you have any questions about your specific use case!

